# Topics > Mixed reality >  Pokemon GO, augmented reality mobile game, Niantic, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Niantic, Inc.

pokemongo.com

youtube.com/pokemongo

facebook.com/PokemonGO

twitter.com/PokemonGoApp

Pokemon GO on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Pokemon GO - Get Up and Go!

Published on Jul 6, 2016




> Now’s your chance to discover and capture the Pokemon all around you—so put your shoes on, step outside, and explore the world with Pokemon GO. You’ll join one of three teams and battle for the prestige and ownership of Gyms with your Pokemon at your side. 
> 
> Subscribe to this channel to stay updated on everything that’s happening in the world of Pok?mon GO including game updates, training videos, community stories and upcoming events. 
> 
> It’s time to get moving—your real-life adventures await. Get up and GO!

----------


## Airicist

TRNDlabs Pokedrone: The solution that delivers the power of catching ‘em all!

Published on Jul 13, 2016




> trndlabs.com/pokedrone
> 
> Gotta catch ‘em all, but what if you just can’t catch ‘em all?
> 
> They appear everywhere. Above the water, in the middle of the highway, but disappointment takes over the excitement when Pok?mons show up at unreachable places. 
> 
> TRNDlabs' Pokedrone is all you could wish for, the solution that delivers the power of catching ‘em all!

----------


## Airicist

A robot that plays Pokemon Go!

Published on Jul 19, 2016




> My weekend project - a robot that plays Pokemon Go!
> 
> I basically strapped a stylus onto a Novint Falcon, threw together a basic iOS app + OSX C++ robotics control program, and used OpenCV to compute a homography between the phone screen and a camera. The end result is you can have a robot interact with the phone and perform clicks / drags on the phone screen. I also cobbled together a little GPS spoofer using Xcode's location emulator and Python.
> 
> Currently, I click on where I want the robot to go and the robot follows along my path. Eventually I'd like to implement some computer vision techniques to automatically detect Pokemon, click on them, and successfully capture them all autonomously.
> Game

----------


## Airicist

W.I.P. - Pokemon GO robot...

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> We are making a robot that can drive around and play Pokemon go. Stay tuned for updates

----------


## Airicist

The science behind Pokemon GO

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> Jesse Piburn and April Morton of Oak Ridge National Laboratory's Geographic Information Science & Technology Group discuss the science and technology Pok?mon GO and how it is used every day to solve real-world problems.

----------


## Airicist

Is Pokemon Go the way of the future?

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> There’s certainly a ton of buzz around Pokemon Go! I’m not a fan myself to be completely honest. And I’m not the only one. 
> 
> But whether we play or not doesn’t really matter here. What it’s going to do to the future of our games and shopping experiences and other things in life is what matters.

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 Pokemon Go facts

Published on Jul 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

This $35 Nintendo gadget will help you catch Pokemon

Published on Aug 3, 2016




> The Pokemon Go Plus wearable lights up when Pokemon are nearby.

----------


## Airicist

Niantic investor Cyan Banister on why Pokemon is here to stay

Published on Aug 3, 2016




> TechCrunch's Megan Rose Dickey sat down with Niantic investor Cyan Banister at the TC offices to learn why she invested, the team behind the technology, and if she thinks Pokemon is here to stay.

----------


## Airicist

Augmented Reality: Pokemon GO is only the beginning

Published on Aug 17, 2016




> Could Pokemon GO be considered art? Journalist Virginia Heffernan believes the game bears the hallmarks of great art — exploration, movement (of the soul or the soles), and a call to instinct.
> 
> Pokemon GO: How Augmented Reality Truly Improves Our Experience of "Real Life"

----------


## FlawlessMeerkat

I never get hooked into this game really

----------

